# B.smithi > Ideal Tank



## doctrin13th (May 4, 2011)

I've read few care sheets about enclosure size of the B.smithi. Some says the width must be 3 times the size of the legspan, the length must be 2 times the LS, and the height is a bit taller than the outstretched LS. Some says 12x12x12.

What exactly is the LS of a mature B. smithi (male / female)?

And can everybody (at least who view this thread  ) that owns B.smithi, share their tank size?

Thank you guys


----------



## Stopdroproll (May 4, 2011)

As long as you feel comfortable with it and it is not too large, it will be fine. I think a 5 gallon is the largest you should get, but I prefer something smaller. My smithi isn't an adult yet, but an adult is around 5" DLS.


----------



## Malodave (May 4, 2011)

I use some shoebox sized Kritter Keepers that work just fine. They are stackable too.

Malodave


----------



## Formerphobe (May 4, 2011)

My B. smithi is ~2 inches.  It is currently in an extra large deli cup - ~ 6.5" diameter x 3" tall with a little over 1" of substrate.  I haven't planned its adult home yet as it will be sometime before it needs it.


----------



## webbedone (May 4, 2011)

My smithi is in a kritter keeper atm and just starting to get its colours.


----------



## doctrin13th (May 4, 2011)

Guys thank you for the insights

BUT I'm talking about an adult; maybe with its maximum leg span.

Is there anybody who owns an adult B.smithi? please share your enclosure info (width, length, height etc)

The more shared info, the more I can get the average ideal enclosure size.

Thanks a lot!!!

NOTE Please include the measurement (size in inches)


----------



## synyster (May 5, 2011)

doctrin13th said:


> Guys thank you for the insights
> 
> BUT I'm talking about an adult; maybe with its maximum leg span.
> 
> ...


The basics behind this is that any type of enclosure or tank will do you fine with your B.smithi. Mine is in a 10 gl tank and it's fine in there. As long as you dont get anything too big (i.e.: 75gl aquarium tank) the T will be fine. Keep it fairly dry and don't leave em too much height in the tank as B.smithi's are clumsy when they climb so you don't want T soup at the bottom of your enclosure. For the rest, choose something that will fit well with the space you dedicated to it


----------



## Malodave (May 5, 2011)

doctrin13th said:


> Guys thank you for the insights
> 
> BUT I'm talking about an adult; maybe with its maximum leg span.
> 
> ...



I have a mature female that is 6" and the male is about 5". they are in a
Lee Herp Haven Breeder Box  Model# 20094  Size : 14 3/8" Long x 8 9/16" Wide x 5 15/16" High

I also have 4 slings that are 1-1.5" that are in an acrylic cube about 4 x 4 x 4 inches. When 
they grow some more, they will be moved to the smallest kritter keeper I have. Which is about
 4 x 6 x 5" high

My smallest Acrylic boxes are empty now, so I will be getting a few more slings in about 2-3 
weeks to put in them.

I designed an acrylic cage system that has 4 enclosures, either Terrestrial or Arboreal. I will be 
putting them into a shelving unit to keep the temps and humidity at a set level.

Malodave











'


----------



## jgod790 (May 5, 2011)

Typically, you can't go wrong with 5 or 10 gallon tanks. Unless it's REALLY big, or REALLY small, a 5 or 10 gallon will be perfect for any species.


----------

